# Nesco chicken?



## dwnew (Feb 6, 2008)

I have a whole chicken & want to use my 6qt Nesco. Any suggestions?? 
I'm not  a fancy type cook...


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Feb 6, 2008)

dwnew said:


> I have a whole chicken & want to use my 6qt Nesco. Any suggestions??
> I'm not  a fancy type cook...



Here is something simple....

Coat the outside of your chicken with olive oil. Now sprinkle it with some kosher salt (reg is fine), pepper and garlic..make sure to sprinkle some salt into the cavity, as well. Put some fresh herbs or some cut up fruit into the cavity. Place the chicken in your Nesco on a rack (I hope it came with a rack?) and set it for about 325°. If it's normal size chicken (3-3½ lbs), it will be done in about 1½ hours, + or - a few minutes. If you have a thermometer that measures internal temps of meat*, you should be 165-170° in the thickest part of the breast and 180-185° in the thickest part of the thigh.

* a pencil/probe type food thermometer is a must for all cooks. It takes away the guess work and gives you accuracy.


----------



## dwnew (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks alot. Will do tomorrow. Thanks again. dw


----------



## archiduc (Feb 6, 2008)

*No title*



dwnew said:


> I have a whole chicken & want to use my 6qt Nesco. Any suggestions??
> I'm not a fancy type cook...


 
Hi,
From someone in the UK - Scotland. Apologies for my ignorance but what is a Nesco?
Regards,
Archiduc


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Feb 7, 2008)

archiduc said:


> Hi,
> From someone in the UK - Scotland. Apologies for my ignorance but what is a Nesco?
> Regards,
> Archiduc



Here ya go....
NESCO® American Harvest - Buy Online!


----------



## dwnew (Feb 7, 2008)

Ask-A-Butcher said:


> Here is something simple....
> 
> Coat the outside of your chicken with olive oil. Now sprinkle it with some kosher salt (reg is fine), pepper and garlic..make sure to sprinkle some salt into the cavity, as well. Put some fresh herbs or some cut up fruit into the cavity. Place the chicken in your Nesco on a rack (I hope it came with a rack?) and set it for about 325°. If it's normal size chicken (3-3½ lbs), it will be done in about 1½ hours, + or - a few minutes. If you have a thermometer that measures internal temps of meat*, you should be 165-170° in the thickest part of the breast and 180-185° in the thickest part of the thigh.
> 
> * a pencil/probe type food thermometer is a must for all cooks. It takes away the guess work and gives you accuracy.


 
The chicken came out really tender, I used the olive oil,salt,pepper, garlic &
some different seasonings(didn't have any fresh herbs)& it came out good. Of course, the chicken wasn't browned but I guess that's better for you anyway..I prefer the skin browned. Any suggestions on how to do that??
Thanks again. dw


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 7, 2008)

dwnew said:


> The chicken came out really tender, I used the olive oil,salt,pepper, garlic &
> some different seasonings(didn't have any fresh herbs)& it came out good. Of course, the chicken wasn't browned but I guess that's better for you anyway..I prefer the skin browned. Any suggestions on how to do that??
> Thanks again. dw



My only suggestion would be to place under the broiler for a few minutes - place it low enough so it doesn't burn, but, has time to brown.


----------



## Grandoldman (Mar 17, 2009)

dwnew said:


> The chicken came out really tender, I used the olive oil,salt,pepper, garlic &
> some different seasonings(didn't have any fresh herbs)& it came out good. Of course, the chicken wasn't browned but I guess that's better for you anyway..I prefer the skin browned. Any suggestions on how to do that??
> Thanks again. dw



A footnote on the bottom of page 9 in my Nesco Home Cooking book that came with my 6 qt roaster reads as follows:

*To obtain additional browning on poultry, mix 1/4 Cup melted margarine (I would prefer butter) with 1 Tsp browning sauce; brush evenly over skin before roasting.
*For crispier skin on poultry, baste, then remove liquid during roasting.


----------

